# udev?



## onceagainloap (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all! This is my very first time in FreeBSD.

I completed the installation (with some initial problems) and now I'd like to install a desktop environment. I'd like to give a try to Razor-QT, but when I try to compile the source it stops and tells me to need for udev. I looked into /usr/ports/* and there is no udev. I make a quick googling and I read about devd, but I couldn't build Razor-QT with devd instead of udev.

Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2011)

devd(8) is similar to udev (actually, the other way around, devd was around first).  But neither is a drop-in replacement for the other.  Software that depends on udev will have to be modified to work with devd.


----------

